# Room with a View



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Dear members,

Time to post my room HT...Obviously always "in construction".

All equipment is placed in a 4 by 3.8 by 2.4 bedroom (metres) with an inclining ceiling, which runs to about half the room.
In this room, there is only enough space for my twin bed, my equipment and speakers. (And the girlfriend once in a while).

I'm still living at home, which hopefully will change in 2007 (a 25-year old has to leave the nest sometimes), and all should be seen in that aspect. This is also the explanation that some of the equipment is a bit undersized, and others are oversized.

The heart of the sound system is a silver Marantz SR7500. A very nice midrange receiver, which I bought as an end of life model at an interesting price. As long as I'm not going the HD-way, it will suffice.

Fronts and rears are the well known Kef iQ3, placed on 4 Atacama Nexus 60 speaker stands, which are filled with silver sand. The 5-speaker set is completed with the iQ6c center speaker of the same line. Marantz and Kef give quite a warm sound, which makes the whole very relaxing, which is what I want my HT to be. A relaxing place. The fronts are bi-amped using Canare 4s11 speaker cable, while the rest are just using simple speaker wire. I will leave it this way until I have moved.

The .1 is filled in with my latest asset. A SVS PB12+, the gigantic beast, especially for this small room. However the current placing gives quite a good response, but a Behringer BFD will assist where necessary to make the integration even better.

However, after the rise comes the fall... The main source is a LG DV-9900 DVD-player, which I bought for about 45£ in a local shop. It plays everything I throw at it, but that's about it. An upgrade is required, but I will immediately switch to HD, probably with a HTPC, whenever the time is right. For now: "the votes are made: you are the weakest link".

Interlinks between these babies are all Canare, the well known LV-77. Cheap but a very honest and neutral cable, and a real bargain at that.

Second to be upgraded item is the display thingy. A 2ft 4:3 Philips CRT does it's job well until th HD-upgrades will be made. Projector, screen,... will all be upgraded once I've moved and full HD projectors are in my price league.

All equipment is housed in or on top of my diy flexy-rack, which is a metre high, using 5 30mm MDF boards which are painted in semi glossy black hammer paint.

The road to the ultimate HT is long, but joyful.

The long and winding road:
- poster frames
- speaker cables
- PJ and screen
- HD...

Regards,

Wouter








(Oeps, a bit crooked ) (And bad composition, so lousy photograph really)



































(Dust, lights and black surfaces do not match)








(Yes, even the warning tag wasn't removed, it was there like 5 seconds when I took this picture )


----------

